# VW center caps for RS6 wheels?



## SlowAl (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have a part number for VW center caps that are the correct size to fit Audi RS6 wheels? 
Thanks.


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: VW center caps for RS6 wheels? (SlowAl)*

bump... me too


----------



## SlowAl (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: VW center caps for RS6 wheels? (cky3k)*

I managed to find an answer myself on another forum but since you need the info too here you go:
Part numbers and pics of compatible center caps
And here is where I grabbed mine:
tada 
I actually have S-line wheels but I believe they are the same bore size as RS-6 wheels. Here's a pic of my car with them:








Al

_Modified by SlowAl at 10:56 PM 12-28-2008_


_Modified by SlowAl at 11:06 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: VW center caps for RS6 wheels? (SlowAl)*

Nice find!


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

i wanna say any 5x112 VW wheel will work.
that is an opinion, however, based on the fact that the center cap from a B5 passat (5x112) wheel is the same part number as the center cap from A5 jetta (5x112) wheel.
just my .02


----------

